# Av. El Sol de Cusco



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

La avenida El Sol de Cusco es la avenida mas importante de la zona centrica del Cusco.Tambien esta la avenida de la Cultura que es la mas importante del Cusco.

Aca algunas que tome de la avenida El Sol que muere a un lado de la Plaza de Armas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Siempre me ha gustado la Avenida El Sol, sobretodo las últimas cuadras llegando a la Plaza de Armas. El Poder Judicial me fascina.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Me gusta! luce muy bien cuidada


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La av. El Sol es hermosa, muy comercial!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow no la conocia se ve muy bien.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Se ve hermosa la avenida!!!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Esa mezcla de un estilo moderno y andino me llama la atenciòn, luce bastante bien.*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Luce muy bien! Ordenada, limpia y al estilo unico del Cusco.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Esa avenida la recuerdo siempre, muy bonita !


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

bonita


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos. En el Cusco hay buen gusto y criterio para compatibilizar el estilo andino con la modernidad. La combinación es un verdadero lujo. kay:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> Siempre me ha gustado la Avenida El Sol, sobretodo las últimas cuadras llegando a la Plaza de Armas. El Poder Judicial me fascina.


Sí, el Poder Judicial me sorprendió gratamente cuando fui, me gustó mucho la edificación . En fin la avenida El Sol es muy bonita y atractiva, es chévere pasar por ahí jaja. Buenas fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Muy bonita!! Me gustan los edificios, modernos y bien cuidados siempre manteniendo el estilo inca.

Y cuál es el Poder Judicial?? Este??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

kaMetZa said:


> Muy bonita!! Me gustan los edificios, modernos y bien cuidados siempre manteniendo el estilo inca.
> 
> Y cuál es el Poder Judicial?? Este??


No, para nada...ese edificio no es nada del otro mundo.

Este es el Poder Judicial:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Kametza no me digas que no has ido al Cuzco?! eso es pecado mortal mano! :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Kametza no me digas que no has ido al Cuzco?! eso es pecado mortal mano! :lol:


No! :sleepy: no he ido..! Stoe esperando un forista de Cusco pa ir xD!  

Nah! Pasa que de chico viajé muy poco.. y de grande estoy viajando por mi cuenta..! Sólo que empecé por el norte  Ya ando por el centro de Perú! El próximo año caigo por Aqp, Cusco, Puno y los demás !!!!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Que hermoso es el poder judicial de que estilo es???

Y bonita av.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Chevere, aun recuerdo cuando camine por alli en el 2001


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J Block said:


> No, para nada...ese edificio no es nada del otro mundo.
> 
> Este es el Poder Judicial:


Gracias J...! 

Y cuándo fue construido este edificio? alguien sabe?? Es muy bonito realmente


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ A mí también me gustó ese edificio...al igual que el local del Banco de Crédito, con sus balconcitos graciosos (se ve en la primera foto). 

!Buenísimo el thread, José¡ Esa avenida es muy bonita, y más que desemboca por la Plaza de Armas. Tan lindo Cusco...

¡Saludos!


----------

